# Randomly getting logged out every couple days



## iff (Jan 29, 2022)

Is anyone else getting logged out at random every couple days? Sometimes, I just close the forum tab and reopen it and I'm logged out. It doesn't seem to happen after a consistent amount of time and I'm selecting "keep me logged in" when I log in. I don't have this happen on any other forums, but maybe it's something I've done?


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 7, 2022)

Same here, both on PC and mobile. Rather annoying.


----------

